# Homepage - Aufbau



## BladeNeo (24. September 2004)

Hi @ all.

Ich bin momentan dabei, ne komplett neue Homepage zu designen. 
Nun wollte ich mal die Profis hier fragen, was für Arten des Aufbaus sie mir empfehlen können.

Ich hab momentan vor das Ganze mit CSS und Div zu machen. 4 DIV- Elemente Ein Header, ein Menü, ein Content und ein Footer.

Die Formatierung wird auch mit CSS geschehen.

Nun stellt sich noch die Frage wie ich den Content am besten mit reinbringe... kann man hier einen I-Frame empfehlen? oder sollte man dies auf PHP Basis machen? Was könnt ihr mir raten?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------



## Gumbo (24. September 2004)

Also ich würde dir  das Arbeiten mit einer serverseitigen Programmiersprache, ob nun PHP, ASP oder eine andere.


----------



## p-mania (24. September 2004)

*HP-Aufbau*

Ich kann dem nur zustimmen, machs nicht mit iframes sondern mit Php und ner Datenbank. wenn du keinne hast kanst du ja auch mit php Inhalte includen

Divs und CSS sind auf jeden fall der richtige Weg.

Hast du schon nen Entwurf?

gruß p


----------



## BladeNeo (24. September 2004)

Nen leichten Entwurf... d.h: ich habe nun mit div-Containern nen Header, Linke Spalte(Menu) und ein Content entworfen.

Farblich weiß ich noch nicht genau wie es aussehen soll auf jedenfall muss orange und gelb hinein (cooperated design mit http://www.bizerba.com ). 

Dann werde ich wohl mit PHP arbeiten und dort ne Datenbank entwerfen mit nem Admin-Tool zum Daten eintragen.

Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht genau wie ich es Farblich anpassen soll.. kennt jemand evtl. ne Homepage wo man sich inspirieren lassen kann?
Weiß auch noch nicht sicher ob die Anordnung der DIV-Container gut passt.. ich finde noch keinen richtigen Übergang von dem linken Menü in den Content.. Ist bis jetzt bloß farblich zu unterscheiden.

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------

